# I4Detailing Uber Wash Bucket Set



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

*I4D Uber Wash Bucket Set*

*Price & Availability:*

£25 from I4detailing.co.uk

*Used on:*

Black Cougar V6

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

* Super strong design
* Child resistant locking seat lid
* Sure seal with neoprene gasket
* U.N. Certified for 66 lb.
* 5 gallon design
* Grit Guard® included










The I4D Uber Wash Bucket comes with a child resistant locking seat lid and grit guard. Water tight seal on lid allows you to carry clean water to shows etc.

Preventing swirl marks is one of the biggest challenges in caring for today's delicate clear coat finishes.

Our super tuff bucket & Grit Guard® helps prevent swirl marks inflicted during the wash process when small particles of dirt and debris are rubbed across the surface of the paint.

Each time you dunk your wash mitt into the bucket to get more suds, rub it against the Grit Guard®. This will help remove the dirt and leave it at the bottom of the bucket.

*Packaging:* N/A

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
























Looks exactly what it is, super sturdy and a true professional bit of kit. The bucket itself is white with a gold print emblazoned on one side imploring you to be careful with this bucket as you could drown babies in it! That is how serious this bucket is! Does your current bucket warn you about that?? Wouldn't you like a bucket which is 'dangerous'? The lid in contrast to the white of the bucket, is a bright shade of blue matching perfectly the Grit Guard inside it. It holds a massive 5 gallons meaning you could comprehensively wash a stretch limo or even the mother-in-laws Hummer.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:* N/A

*Ease Of Use:*

The only thing missing from this bucket is an inbuilt water supply! Because of the locking lid, this bucket is a bit more complicated than most buckets as you have to learn to master the locking lid which is all of a 2 second job. Also, its not a great idea to fill it from the sink as the weight when it is full might require a forklift truck to lift it out. The fact the bucket is semi-transparent means you do get the ability to see how full the bucket is which is a blessing.










*Finish:*

All I can say about this product is that it is by far the most professional bucket I have ever come across. It is industrial strength and certainly gives the impression it will last longer than the cars you're washing with it!

Size comparison between a popular detailing bucket:

















*Durability:*

As stated in the previous section, I believe this to be a totally professional piece of kit and one which will last a long time. I tried filling the bucket completely and moving it around using the handle and, although the handle did strain, it certainly held the weight surprisingly well. As for its sturdiness; well it is advertised as being capable of taking the weight of being sat on but, in my usual daredevil. Xtreme detailing review testing style, I took it one step (or rather two!) steps further..... I stood on it while it was full of shampoo, I am not the lightest of guys standing 6'2 and weighing in at around 15.5 stones. It didn't mind in the slightest. Didn't flex nor did the lid budge. It was totally stable. So, with that, I would have every confidence in parking my bum on it for long periods. Nothing about this bucket seems cheap and nothing is.










*Value:*

The bucket, lid and grit guard cost £25 which, for a bucket is expensive but, then again, several hundred pounds for a Flex or Festool rotary, or hundreds of pounds for a wax. If you want a bucket which is strong, spacious and will act as a seat while also making sure it is totally water tight then the price if anything, is below what its worth. Add to this that you get the Grit Guard included and the lockable lid and you have, as I said before, a SERIOUS bit of kit here. I don't think many buckets come with a UN certification but this one does.

*Overall DW Rating: 95%* 
















*Conclusion:*

Well this bucket is advertised as the I4D Uber Wash Bucket Set so I decided to 'Uber' test it. I did things which it was not designed to do and it stood up well, in fact, it stood up superbly. The first test was filling it and then carrying it around. This gave me the impression my arms would give out before the handle or bucket would. The second test was standing on the bucket while it was full. It stood up to this perfectly to my excessive weight with no complaints. The final test included me putting the lid on and then, with the bucket full, turning it upside down. Now photographing this was a challenge but after three attempts I managed it. On none of the attempts did the bucket leak a drop of water. This is thanks to the incredible locking lid and the neoprene seal. Its the perfect solution to take to shows or anywhere where you might need to carry large amounts of water without spilling it. I would trust this bucket with a full load and transporting it all day in the boot of my car!

So, is it perfect? Well no, not quite. I would have liked an indicator to show quantities which would allow for easier mixing and, on a really superficial lever, I would have liked it to have some branding on it. In essence, this truly is an Uber bucket. If there is a better bucket on the market, I have yet to see it and to be honest, I can't imagine what it could offer over and above this 'King of Buckets'. It occurs to me why the danger warning might be a good idea..... I think this might well be the ideal option for a DIY baby hot tub!

















Thank you to Matt at I4Detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: I4Detailing


----------

